# Tuberculosis and Visa



## sulthan90 (Oct 2, 2016)

I am Indian. Planning to move Philippines after my studies and Wanna get a permanent visa too. I was diagnosed by TB before 2 years. Will it be a issue for processing my Visa. Am I still eligible to get working or permanent resident visa?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sulthan90 said:


> I am Indian. Planning to move Philippines after my studies and Wanna get a permanent visa too. I was diagnosed by TB before 2 years. Will it be a issue for processing my Visa. Am I still eligible to get working or permanent resident visa?


Hi Sulthan90 and welcome,

What you are needing is accurate legal information and on a forum like this, about all you can really get is a best guess. You would likely have to be clear of active TB before your government would issue you an exit visa from India. Naturally, it is curable but takes time.

Coming here it would be best to just enter the country on a free tourist visa that is stamped in your passport on arrival at the Manila airport. You would not be able to apply for a working visa. Only an employer can apply and pay for a working visa. So while here on your tourist visa you can look for work and hopefully get lucky.
Just be very sure to leave yourself a financial way out in the event things don't work out..


----------

